# I found Frank... sleeping.



## watts300

I was in my bedroom watching YouTube for a while with Frank out and about. 

About an hour later I realized I hadn't seen him in a while. I looked on the other side of my dresser (his cage sits atop, yes it's missing a drawer) and saw him as comfortable as could be. 

He was sound asleep, but I had to wake him to move him so that I could go to sleep, too. He jumped when I touched him. It was sort of funny, but I felt bad.


----------



## AdequateRat

Haha. That's ADORABLE. :3 I love his name.


----------



## watts300

AdequateRat said:


> Haha. That's ADORABLE. :3 I love his name.


He had a friend, Sammy, but his tumor got too big so we said goodbye about a week ago. Since Frank is solo now, he's getting more time out of his cage. I noticed he was fond of that corner spot. He's about 2.5 - 3 years old.


----------



## TheAllysaur

Please don't take offense, I'm only curious... but will the chemicals in the puppy pad hurt hims? He's so cute. Frank is an adorable name. He looks like a Frank. :3


----------



## watts300

TheAllysaur said:


> Please don't take offense, I'm only curious... but will the chemicals in the puppy pad hurt hims? He's so cute. Frank is an adorable name. He looks like a Frank. :3


I have no idea. I don't know anything about chemicals in training pads, nor had I considered the possibility of harmful chemicals in them until you asked. 

My first thought (after, "everything is chemicals") is that they aren't scented so there's no additive for a fragrance. My next observation is that the back of the package has only one caution, "Do not allow pet to eat or swallow poly material." Frank doesn't eat it. 

I'm glad you like his name.  I've always thought that animals with people names are entertaining.


----------



## TheAllysaur

I actually asked because my dog Remi was very sensitive to his puppy pads and had very red areas on his skin. I'm surprised he fell asleep on it, I read that rats don't like the smell of urine from other animals, which is why I try to keep Remi away from the cage. Puppy pads also burn my skin. 

But Frank seems super happy, and he is so freaking adorable I just want to give him all the kisses! Squee!


----------



## Sugapot

That is soo cute! Love frank


----------



## xStatic

I don't think you should worry about the puppy pad  some people on this site use them as liners below fleece bedding to help absorb excess urine, and I don't think anyone has ever had problems with them. 

Btw Frank is so cute! I think its hilarious that he was just sleeping so soundly out in the open like that.


----------



## DustyRat

Cool pictures, lol


----------



## watts300

xStatic said:


> I don't think you should worry about the puppy pad  some people on this site use them as liners below fleece bedding to help absorb excess urine, and I don't think anyone has ever had problems with them.
> 
> Btw Frank is so cute! I think its hilarious that he was just sleeping so soundly out in the open like that.


He has been doing that a lot lately.. in the same spot. I think's he's used to the feel of the pad and likes it. I keep one of the platforms in his cage (the one he spends most of his time on) wrapped with one. Plus I think he just likes laying on things. He has collected quite a nest of random miscellaneous stuff under my son's bed, and he sleeps there a lot, too. He dragged everything under there except the Sharpie and curtain rod. Here he is in his mess:


----------



## Grotesque

These pictures made my day!


----------



## AdequateRat

watts300 said:


> He had a friend, Sammy, but his tumor got too big so we said goodbye about a week ago. Since Frank is solo now, he's getting more time out of his cage. I noticed he was fond of that corner spot. He's about 2.5 - 3 years old.


R.I.P. Sammy.  

Wow, that's amazing. What's Frank's diet?


----------



## watts300

AdequateRat said:


> R.I.P. Sammy.
> 
> Wow, that's amazing. What's Frank's diet?


Frank and Sammy both ate the same stuff. The main thing he eats is Oxbow adult rat food. He gets daily treats; 1-3 honey nut cheerios, and a piece of bread (about the size of two cheerios) with some Baytril on it. That's basically it. I can't yet say how much Frank eats, though, because Sammy was the dominant one in the cage and was pretty much in control of the food. He didn't protect/guard it, but it was very much "wait your turn, Frank." As such, Sammy was kinda fat and Frank is about average. So now I have to find Frank a happy balance of quantity because I never really had to do that thanks to Sammy. 

Sammy was a good boy. Frank is, too. I feel bad about him being by himself, but I hope he stays around for a long while.


----------



## watts300

Grotesque said:


> These pictures made my day!


Thanks.


----------



## AdequateRat

watts300 said:


> Frank and Sammy both ate the same stuff. The main thing he eats is Oxbow adult rat food. He gets daily treats; 1-3 honey nut cheerios, and a piece of bread (about the size of two cheerios) with some Baytril on it. That's basically it. I can't yet say how much Frank eats, though, because Sammy was the dominant one in the cage and was pretty much in control of the food. He didn't protect/guard it, but it was very much "wait your turn, Frank." As such, Sammy was kinda fat and Frank is about average. So now I have to find Frank a happy balance of quantity because I never really had to do that thanks to Sammy. Sammy was a good boy. Frank is, too. I feel bad about him being by himself, but I hope he stays around for a long while.



Did you ever think about getting him a new friend? 

My guys eat Oxbow young rat food right now.. To be honest, I kind of spoil them a little too much.... It's bad, but.. but.. I have no excuse.
I can't say no to them. They LOVE bacon. (I only feed it to them like once a month, just a little piece.) I give them grapes every day, they'll only eat blue berries as a last resort. 

You can always come to Canada and have a rattie playdate! Haha.


----------



## watts300

AdequateRat said:


> Did you ever think about getting him a new friend?
> 
> My guys eat Oxbow young rat food right now.. To be honest, I kind of spoil them a little too much.... It's bad, but.. but.. I have no excuse.
> I can't say no to them. They LOVE bacon. (I only feed it to them like once a month, just a little piece.) I give them grapes every day, they'll only eat blue berries as a last resort.
> 
> You can always come to Canada and have a rattie playdate! Haha.


I had thought about having a single rat before Sammy checked out, but I think I'm going to take a rat break after Frank. If I don't, I'd probably get females. Introducing Frank and Sammy was time consuming, and it's my understanding that girls don't have that problem. 

If only your offer was practical. hah. <looks at profile pic> A single dad shouldn't be in the habit of saying no to pretty ladies.


----------



## AdequateRat

watts300 said:


> I had thought about having a single rat before Sammy checked out, but I think I'm going to take a rat break after Frank. If I don't, I'd probably get females. Introducing Frank and Sammy was time consuming, and it's my understanding that girls don't have that problem.
> 
> If only your offer was practical. hah. <looks at profile pic> A single dad shouldn't be in the habit of saying no to pretty ladies.



Hahahahaha, well thank-you for the kind words!  

I feel like I'd be way too lazy for does. I like cuddling up with my little men. 

FOREVER ALONE!


----------



## watts300

AdequateRat said:


> Hahahahaha, well thank-you for the kind words!
> 
> I feel like I'd be way too lazy for does. I like cuddling up with my little men.
> 
> FOREVER ALONE!


That's interesting -- I've read that it's common for boys to be that way. Mine never have been though. They always want to check things out.


----------



## AdequateRat

watts300 said:


> That's interesting -- I've read that it's common for boys to be that way. Mine never have been though. They always want to check things out.


You should see my boys, all they want to do is cuddle in my lap and in my shirt. They're currently all lying on my recliner. Some on my lap, some in their box. They also looove to lie on my keyboard.


----------

